# My early summer haul :D Extremely Pic Heavy!



## Mien (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey all!
I was gonna save upfor C-shock (wich will be out next month) but somehow I got a little carried away when I went to a Sale Shop!!​ 
This is everything I got the past 2 or 3 weeks:​ 
First I ordered some lovely goodies van Sanne, thanks!!
MAC Pigment Samples:





​ 




​ 
Miscellaneous:










​ 
Been lurking at Gosh products for a while, so as some were on sale I ended up buying all this:





​ 




​ 





I already tried the Aquarius quad, it's stunning!​ 

Than I got to V&D and there was a budget store selling stuff at ridiculous prices, I got these brushes for 1 euro each, they're really great!​ 













Facial stuff from Hema/Miss Helen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Budget store plus Brow-kit from essence, way cute:




​ 






Cute kit I found for 3,-




​ 




​ 

I'm such a palette whore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​ 




​ 
My sister bought me this lovely quad below, on her vacation to Norway, she's the best! 




​ 




​ 
And here's the beauty case my boyfriend got me, monday, 'cause one I'd seen in a ad was sold out. I love this one, it's a trolley!! can't wait to walk around with it, lol




​ 




​ 
Today I got my Everyday Mineral samples in, haven't tried them yet, but I just love the concept of these free samples, you only pay shipping and they fill very generous. My first ever Mineral MU, excited!




​ 
And in the budget store I also found this skin program by Skin Doctors, it was still sealed and I only paid 3 euro's. It's lovely! When I searched for it on the web I found stores selling it for over 80 euro's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​ 
So I guess that's it for me, for a while!
Thanks for having a look,
xx Mien​


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 21, 2007)

*    wow great stuff mien!!!*​


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 21, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!

Great haul!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that makeup case.​
Where can I get those Gosh products? ​


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 21, 2007)

wow! i love the GOSH stuff they sell it in england


----------



## Hilly (Jun 21, 2007)

great haul!


----------



## Moppit (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think I have ever seen a haul that huge.  Enjoy everything you got.


----------



## Bianca (Jun 21, 2007)

Awww, you have been very bad lol!!! Nice stuff!


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

wow! how are the gosh products? i never heard of them


----------



## Mien (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you all! Gosh is a Danish brand, I got the products at Kruitvat. They also have an oline shop.  Europian and Asian site.


----------



## sweetsugar (Jun 21, 2007)

WoW , Great Haul! Enjoy all your awesome goodies!!

How are you liking the Skin Doctors products??


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 21, 2007)

wowsers! awesome haul!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 22, 2007)

oh my, that is one big haul! i love your color choices! im going to look into getting some of those gosh products!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 22, 2007)

that's a whole lotta make-up in one haul!!!!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 22, 2007)

This is awesome!! the pigments look so pretty in your pics


----------



## Mien (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks sweeties, I allmost doubbled my collection with this haul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of the Gosh things I've tried the Aquarius quad, wich is lovely, the colors are great together, the payoff is pretty good and they're easy to blend.

Also tried the mascara: on the lashes it isn't as purple/cherry as it looks in the tube, makes a great color for a more neutral look than black does.

Yesterday I used the pencil in Purple Stain, I was amazed that it actually got onto my waterline, I've never had a bright colored pencil that worked on the waterline, it has a nice metallic look > see the FOTD I'm about to post, lol!


About the Skin Doctor products:
I don't have serious acne, so I don't know if it's really helpful if you do.. They say you see results after 3 weeks, well I actually noticed right away, been using it now for a week. My skin feels lovely, and a bit more evenly colored; not so much redness anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My pores are also smaller, so yeah I like it! The cream is very creamy almost like a mouse, it goes on like a dream, but sometimes it stains, sometimes a lot!! HTH

Thanks for your reactions, I'm deffinately enjoying every thing!
xx Mien​


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 26, 2007)

oh my... that is one ginormous haul! Enjoy your goodies girl. that skin care system looks cool too!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 26, 2007)

I have tons of Gosh pencils.  I love them.  I get mine at Superdrug.  I am going there this weekend and I can't wait to play around with some of their stuff.  How do you find their pigments?  I have a blue one and I think it is ok and blends very easily.


----------



## asian_eyes (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn, now I have to browse on Gosh's site for lemmings.

Your pigment haul makes me drool!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 28, 2007)

WOW! Now, that is a haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mien* 

 
_Thank you all! Gosh is a Danish brand, I got the products at Kruitvat. They also have an oline shop. Europian and Asian site._

 
Thank you!


----------

